# First Batch



## Giuseppe (Nov 7, 2010)

Must I add the yeast energizer and yeast nutrient? Assuming i can get that pluse the tannin at any wine supply store. 

Thanks I'm gonna attempt my first assisting batch.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 8, 2010)

Giuseppe said:


> Must I add the yeast energizer and yeast nutrient? Assuming i can get that pluse the tannin at any wine supply store.
> 
> Thanks I'm gonna attempt my first assisting batch.



I always add the nutrient in - if not the yeast may struggle and produce the dreaded rotten egg smell.


----------

